# Rubix/apex DX type roms



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been on aosp roms for a while but lately data has become really unstable for me. So I went back to TW based roms.

Having the Droid X back in the day. We had a lot of roms that kept the blur framework but integrated aosp apps. Lock screen, dialer, sms, camera. And so on. You had some extra speed and still kept battery life and stability.

I haven't really found a ROM like that for the d2vzw. I think it would be a good way to go. Anything in the works?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Try Beans Stock ROM. It's exactly what you're looking for.

And what AOSP ROM are you running with unstable data? What radio are you using? AOSP data should no longer be an issue.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll have to try beans when it's upgraded to jb. I haven't ran it since build 8 or so.

I was on aokp. Tried all the radios. Just lately it's been really un stable I know the ril is supposedly fixed but I only saw I minor improvement. I thought maybe it was my SIM but back on tw everything is as it should be.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

are you sure you have good signal in your area? I've found the new RIL has made things extremely stable since it came out


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I know there are spots where I don't get the best coverage but spots where I get above average signal it started dropping more and more in the last few weeks. Tw based is rock solid. It sucks but there is a good group of devs for the tw stuff and I got fed up with my phone not being very reliable

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

everyone handles it differently. AOSP ROMs are not 100% and while they are more like 90% right now, I don't see that 100% coming in the immediate future. If that's a concern for you, then yes you should use TW based ROMs.

Also, what radio are you using with your ROM?


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

HE at the moment. Haven't tried the jb radio on my current ROM yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I've heard mixed things about HE. I'm running HD and it's been great. Haven't tried the JB radio either yet.


----------

